# a/d/s Subwoofer Info



## ripready (Nov 30, 2013)

Looking for some background info on a/d/s subs and the difference. For 8 inch sub / woofers, I know the following exist:

S8
S8S?
RS8
AL 8 inch woofers

Were there any more? Anyone know the biggest difference between these?


----------

